# Kodaly - String Quartet 1 op.2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hungarian composer, Zoltan Kodaly, wrote some really great pieces in his lifetime. Unfortunately this isn't one of them. Written in 1909, Kodaly's first quartet is a fragmented, hodge-podge mess of half-started themes with clunky development and little direction (the first movement is awful). I'm not going to go into the 4 movements separately because (as you've no doubt gathered) it's not a piece I particularly enjoy. Tbf, the final two, livelier movements are bearable but don't expect themes to be completed and melodic invention to unfold with ease. Earsense says of this quartet, "This fine work has been totally and unjustly ignored by performing groups outside of Hungary and Austria which is a shame because it is a masterwork.". No, its been ignored because its a bit crap. What I hear is roughly 40 minutes of rambling motifs and themes that go nowhere fast. However should you wish to torture yourself with this overlong dog's dinner here are a few suggestions from the limited number (thankfully) of recordings. I'm not going to use the word 'Recommended' as I wouldn't recommend this quartet to anyone. My advice is to skip this behemoth and head to Kodaly's vastly superior, thematically cohesive and much shorter 2nd quartet (see later review). Here goes....

Played well

_Audubon_ - much better than their indistinct run-through of the 2nd quartet. Ruined by unpleasant acoustic.

*Better

Dante* - really well recorded Hyperion sound. Pizzicato are done especially nicely and the first violin sounds beautiful when Kodaly gives it something interesting to play.

*Kodaly* - more bucolic than the Dantes and with a more vibrant presence in the final two movements.

*The best you can do with this tawdry material 

Alexander* - really impressive sounding recording that has wallop, detail and lots of fine discussion between the different instruments. If forced at gunpoint to ever endure this quartet again then this would be my performance of 'choice'.


----------

